# living in usa



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi I am a Canadian citizen, and I am thinking of buying a property in the usa, I know I can stay for 6 months, but if I wanted to stay longer what would I have to do? We have thought we would like to open a small business there as well can anyone tell me what the procedure is and how to apply . thanks
Djam


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

dgjamison said:


> Hi I am a Canadian citizen, and I am thinking of buying a property in the usa, I know I can stay for 6 months, but if I wanted to stay longer what would I have to do? We have thought we would like to open a small business there as well can anyone tell me what the procedure is and how to apply . thanks
> Djam


The visa is the E2. You'll need to invest a minimum of $200k. The business should employ Americans. Either you need to do a lot of research on the procedure or hire an attorney. Don't fall into the trap of buying the business and then trying to make it fit the visa


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> The visa is the E2. You'll need to invest a minimum of $200k. The business should employ Americans. Either you need to do a lot of research on the procedure or hire an attorney. Don't fall into the trap of buying the business and then trying to make it fit the visa


this is very helpfull, is it hard to stay longer than 6 months if you own a property and are a canadian citizen? We would like to stay longer than 6 months and also to look into a business
djam


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

dgjamison said:


> this is very helpfull, is it hard to stay longer than 6 months if you own a property and are a canadian citizen? We would like to stay longer than 6 months and also to look into a business
> djam


Not as a tourist.


----------

